# New shipment of fish ready for sale today list in side



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We have a new shipment of fish ready for sale today.

List is below

COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME*
* 
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)	Pomacanthus emperator 
Eel Blue Ribbon	Rhinomureana quaesita
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S)	Diodon holocanthus
Puffer Short-Spine Porcu.(S)	Diodon liturosus
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Chromis Blue-Green	Chromis viridis
Damsel 3-Stripes	Dascyllus aruanus
Damsel 3-Spots (Domino)	Dascyllus trimaculatus
Damsel Blue	Chrysiptera cyanea
Damsel Yellow Tail	Chrysiptera parasema
Dottyback Strawberry	Pseudochromis porphyreus
Dottyback Diadema	Pseudochromis diadema
Blenny Forktail	Meiacanthus atrodorsalis
Angel Regal (S/M)	Pygoplites diacanthus
Harlequin Tusk (S/M)	Lienardella fasciata
Clown Black Percula (S)	Amphiprion latezonatus
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprion frenatus
Clown Maroon (S)	Amphiprion biaculeatus
Clown Orange Skunk	Amphiprion akallopisos
Clown Brown & White	Amphiprion sebae
Clown Black & White	Amphiprion clarkii
Wrasse Six-Lined	Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodon meleagris
Wrasse Black Leopard	Macropharyngodon negrosensis
Wrasse Checkerboard (S/M)	Halichoeres hortulanus
Wrasse Thalassoma Lunare	Thalassoma lunare
Wrasse Cleaner Labroides dimidiatus
Box Fish Yellow (S)	Ostracion cubicus
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)	Paracanthurus hepatus
Clown Pink Skunk	Amphiprion perideraion
Trigger Bursa Rhinecanthus verrucosus
Goby Diamond Orange Spot	Valenciennea puellaris
Blenny Mandarin Green) (XL)	Pterosynchiropus splendidus
Heniochus Hi Fin (M/L)	Heniochus chrysostomus
Clown Maroon (M)	Amphiprion biaculeatus
Clown Black Percula (M/L)	Amphiprion latezonatus
File Leatherjacket	Acreichthys tomentosus
Box Fish Blue spot (M)	Ostracion meleagris
Fox Face (S)	Lo vulpinus
Pipefish Banded	Doryrhamphus dactyliophorus
File Redtail	Pervagor janthinosoma
Trigger Humu Humu Rhinecanthus aculeatus
Trigger Clown (T)	Balistoides conspicillum
Wrasse Red Long Jaw	Cheilinus oxycephalus
Tang Brown (Scopas) Zebrasoma scopas
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)	Paracanthurus hepatus
Trigger Redtooth (S/M)	Odonus niger
Angel Yellow Centropyge heraldi
Shark Banded Egg Caps.	Scyliorhinus stellaris
Angel Rusty Centropyge ferrugatus
Angel Yellow Centropyge heraldi
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) Zebrasoma veliferum
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprion melanopus
Anthias Orange (Female)	Pseudanthias pleurotaenia
Butterfly Yellow Long Nose Forcipiger flavissimus
Tang Naso Lipstic (S)	Naso lituratus
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurus japonicus
Angel Coral Beauty Centropyge bispinosus
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)	Paracanthurus hepatus
Angel Banded Pomacentropyge multifasciatus
Butterfly Diamond	Hemitaurichthys polylepis
Moorish Idol	Zanclus canescens
Eel Black Ribbon	Rhinomureana quaesita
Lionfish Black Volitan Pterois volitans
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)	Acanthurus pyroferus
Angel Zebra Swallow (Male) Genicanthus milanospilos 
Anthias Purple Square (Male)	Pseudanthias pleurotaenia
Shark Spotted Atelomycterus marmoratus
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (M/L) Ctenochaetus tominiensis
Hogfish Coral Bodianus mesothorax
Angel Mask Swallow (Fem)	Genicanthus semisfasciatus 
Angel Singapore Chaetodontoplus mesoleucus
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv.	Acanthurus pyroferus
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S)	Diodon holocanthus
Lionfish Black Volitan Pterois volitans
Lobster Red Reef Enoplometopus occidentalis
Crab Spider	Camposcia retusa
Snail Turbo	Tectus niloticus
Green top (crown) Snail	Tectus pyramis
White Whelk Snail	Nasarius papillosus
Crab Red Hermit	Dardanus megistos
Shrimp Banded	Stenopus hispidus
Starfish Choc Chip	Protoreaster nodosus
Starfish Sand	Alpheus bellulus
Anemone Maroon	Radianthus ritteri
Stripe Whelk Snail	Nasarius undosus
Crab Anemone	Neopetrolisthes maculata
Anemone Long Tentacle Radianthus malu
Anemone Bubble Asst.	Entacmaca quadricolor
Crab Red Stripe Hermit	Trizopagrus strigatus
Uchin Black Long Spine	Diadema setosum
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (S)	Ctenochaetus tominiensis
Green top (crown) Snail	Tectus pyramis
Snail Turbo	Tectus niloticus
Uchin Black Long Spine	Diadema setosum*


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll be there,

How late are you staying open to tonight?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have two fish in mind but not ready to place them in my tank yet. Anyone in this forum can offer service to house them for a couple of weeks?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey notclear... I am probably setting up my QT, its a 20 gallon super long tank. I'm not sure if I will be getting anything tonight, but if I see something I like, the QT is going up. I usually do ich-x followed by pazipro (2 weeks each treatment). There might be some room in the QT for yours depending what you are looking for. But if I get a few, it will be a bit tight for sure.

The QT is about 6"x48" (great for tangs to go back and forth).

PM for phone # and let me know what you had in mind for the fish.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know their size yet but I won't be able to go today. I can go there probably tomorrow or the latest on Saturday. This way I would know whether you still have room for my fish or not before I get them.

Really appreciate the offer and we can work out something if this happens.

Thanks.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

joel.c said:


> I'll be there,
> 
> How late are you staying open to tonight?


Just called them, they say they would open until 7:00 p.m. today.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> I have two fish in mind but not ready to place them in my tank yet. Anyone in this forum can offer service to house them for a couple of weeks?


Pair of angelfish ?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, you are right! Mask swallowtail. John has only one female and Joel is very kind to pick her up for me.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> Yes, you are right! Mask swallowtail. John has only one female and Joel is very kind to pick her up for me.


Is it looks like this picture ? the one i saw in DA couple days ago , damm you got a nice one


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

*What I saw at NAFB*

Picked up a few fish... Pink anthias, blue tang, checker wrasse, and an angel for notclear!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Joel, I love the angel already!


----------

